# relier un disque dur sur un ipad mini jailbreaké?



## macaquequarante (10 Février 2013)

bonjour,
est ce possible de lire des fichiers stockés sur un disque dur externe ou une clé usb , sur un ipad mini jailbreaké?


----------



## Thorent (10 Février 2013)

Je n'ai jamais essayé mais normalement tu pourras faire ça avec iFile. (Disponible pour environ 3&#8364; dans cydia).


----------

